# Flashes of Brilliance Blog page Nominations



## Pluralized (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sure there would be plenty of interest in having works shared on the FB page, Cran. Who wouldn't want their stuff publicized in any way possible? Problem is likely where this thread resides -- most denizens of the Fiction boards probably don't scroll this far down the main page...just a hunch.

There are so many worthy pieces. Could be a weekly share? Here's one to start with:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/145534-The-Million-dollar-shot!

Since the Fiction boards are public, would one need to solicit approval from the author? Seems a courtesy, of course, but...


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's one that sort of went unnoticed, and one of the only 20s I've given out judging the LM. Superb work. Would strongly recommend this piece be given consideration for the Flashes project, if the author is so inclined. 

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...kshop-Thread?p=1648619&viewfull=1#post1648619


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 30, 2014)

My first nomination*

Dwellers in the Dark*


----------



## Cran (May 1, 2014)

OK - so far, that's: 
*
The Million dollar shot!* _by Ethan_

*Leben Verboten *_by Anonymous Entry_ [Workshop post - rights issue]

*“The Dwellers in the Dark”* _By Matthew A. Campbell (FleshEater)_


Please feel encouraged to nominate your own pieces as well as those of other members, and also any image posts in our *Visual Arts* board that stand out as fitting.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 1, 2014)

I'll be the first narcissist and nominate this one of mine. I've never submitted it anywhere.

*Some Girls Talk Too Much*


----------



## Kyle R (May 1, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> *Some Girls Talk Too Much*



LOL. The twist in there made me laugh, that's how much it took me by surprise. Good stuff. Gruesome, but good. :encouragement:


----------



## Cran (May 1, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I'll be the first narcissist and nominate this one of mine. I've never submitted it anywhere.
> 
> *Some Girls Talk Too Much*




................

OK - so far, that's: 
*
The Million dollar shot!* _by Ethan_

*Leben Verboten *_by Gargh_ [Workshop post - permission to use granted*]

*“The Dwellers in the Dark”* _By Matthew A. Campbell (FleshEater)_

_*Some Girls Talk Too Much* by J Anfinson_

_*See the discussion in Flashes of Brilliance Facebook Page_

Please feel encouraged to nominate your own pieces as well as those of other members, and also any image posts in our *Visual Arts* board that stand out as fitting.


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 19, 2014)

Still needing nominations, or are we waiting for our new media guru to get situated?


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm getting situated slowly enough, but in the mean time please continue on with nominations for pieces you'd like to see posted by Flashes of Brilliance!


----------



## Gargh (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd like to nominate Acropitcairn's entry from June... 

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...hoose-a-Song?p=1738587&viewfull=1#post1738587


----------



## Cran (Aug 25, 2014)

Just to update these - 


Cran said:


> ................
> 
> OK - so far, that's:
> *
> ...


ETA: CORRECTION - J's had been posted (with detail from Nox's image) under the challenge title: *The Date From Hell*


----------



## TKent (Apr 16, 2015)

Just bringing this thread up to the top so that media team can determine whether these have been used yet in WIFs, etc. since the blog is quickly becoming a reality!!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

I think challenge winners might be a good bet, if that hasn't already been covered in another category.


----------



## Cran (Apr 17, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I think challenge winners might be a good bet, if that hasn't already been covered in another category.


It has - that was the original idea behind Flashes - but some past winners have withheld permission. Often, there are more great flash pieces in a given challenge that miss out on winning, and then there are others that were never entered but posted for crit in the creative boards.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 17, 2015)

And there's lots of judges entries that are very good as well.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

kk,  Can we nominate our own stuff?  Or maybe not "nominate" but ask to be considered?


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 17, 2015)

astroannie said:


> kk,  Can we nominate our own stuff?  Or maybe not "nominate" but ask to be considered?



I did. I'm sure it's narcissistic but what the hey.


----------



## Cran (Apr 17, 2015)

astroannie said:


> kk,  Can we nominate our own stuff?  Or maybe not "nominate" but ask to be considered?





Cran said:


> ................
> Please feel encouraged to nominate your own pieces as well as those of other members, and also any image posts in our *Visual Arts* board that stand out as fitting.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

"The Second Witch"  In the Poets Workshop.  It would have been a challenge entry but it wasn't completed in time. http://www.writingforums.com/threads/152823-The-Second-Witch


----------

